# Straight inboard center console boat.....



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

So, I currently own a 1997 21' Cape Horn with a 200 Yamaha on it that I have been running for a while now but I have been considering swapping over to something a little bigger and I like the idea of a straight inboard. I think that it would be a little more economical on fuel (dependent upon engine of course). I have seen a few that had the 350 mercruisers in them and also the 454. 

I would also like the ability to have a swim platform on the back of the boat due to being an avid spear fisherman and also running trips. It would make it infinitely easier to get in and out of the boat, an easier place to pull up fish and whatnot. 

Anyway, does anyone have any useful input that I may be overlooking when it comes to running an inboard center console? I know that I will want a fresh water cooled engine, well maintained, and to check the engine bed and stringers due to the vibration. What else should I be concerned with? 

Thanks again!

If I can come across the right boat I would sell my Cape Horn though I love the tank of a hull. If CH built a 23'-27' inboard I would be smitten....... lol


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, a cuddly or open deck style would be nice too. I AM NOT A FAN of outdrives / inboard outboard though.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My buddy has a 24 cuddy that came with a mercruiser. They took the engine out and custom built a stainless swim platform. Mounted twin mercury 250's on. 
They did a shake down run on the river with it this past weekend and had it up to 60mph. Now they will customize where the mercruiser was , to build it into a fish box.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

You have to be much more diligent in flushing and maintenance on an I/O than on an outboard. I would also be wary of an older I/O if you are going to go the used route. Besides looking for any corrosion issues, you also need to check the integrity of the big rubber bellows seal that seals the outdrive from the hull. A tear or hole in that seal has sunk many a boat if they are not kept up. Some of the newer I/O's now come with a closed loop cooling system --i.e. a radiator just like a car or truck. This is a HUGE advantage over the raw water cooling since no saltwater enters the engine ! Good luck in your search !


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Blaine what questions/concerns do you have?? I have a 1980 Mako 236 (23ft) inboard.. Have a new 5.7L with a 1:1 velvet drive.. Fuel economy wise with it loaded down full offshore load. with 5 people I get 2.50-3 mpg. The boat rides like a much bigger boat with the weight down low. I cruise 21-23mph with wot at 34mph. The boat is great to bottom fish off of with no motors to deal with on the back. I do have a full transom swim platform that works great. Engine wise I have a old school engine with zero electronic controls and I wanted it like that. The cons that I have found with a inboard CC is you lose a lot of space below deck with engine and running gear. You wont be as fast as most outboard powered boats. Also don't expect to be going anywhere shallow with out being on edge about hitting bottom. To get the most you have to make sure you prop it correctly. Much more important than an outboard. There is a learning curve to close quarters maneuvering since they don't turn in reverse. You have to learn to use the prop walk to your advantage. Ask away any questions because I love having an inboard..:thumbsup:


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

lsucole said:


> You have to be much more diligent in flushing and maintenance on an I/O than on an outboard. I would also be wary of an older I/O if you are going to go the used route. Besides looking for any corrosion issues, you also need to check the integrity of the big rubber bellows seal that seals the outdrive from the hull. A tear or hole in that seal has sunk many a boat if they are not kept up. Some of the newer I/O's now come with a closed loop cooling system --i.e. a radiator just like a car or truck. This is a HUGE advantage over the raw water cooling since no saltwater enters the engine !


Yeah, that boot and maintenance is what I do not like about inboard outboards. That is my ultimate deciding factor on wanting a straight inboard. 

The I/O's have all of the disadvantages of both inboards and outboards with a few other curveballs thrown in there. I feel like the straight inboard (Engine/Transmission/Shaft/Prop) is a much better option.

I have never owned an inboard as of yet, I have been around a few but never owned.

I have only seen a couple straight inboard CC's out there. Older Makos, Shamrocks and the such. Anyone know of any others that I could look into?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Rampage said:


> Blaine what questions/concerns do you have?? I have a 1980 Mako 236 (23ft) inboard.. Have a new 5.7L with a 1:1 velvet drive.. Fuel economy wise with it loaded down full offshore load. with 5 people I get 2.50-3 mpg. The boat rides like a much bigger boat with the weight down low. I cruise 21-23mph with wot at 34mph. The boat is great to bottom fish off of with no motors to deal with on the back. I do have a full transom swim platform that works great. Engine wise I have a old school engine with zero electronic controls and I wanted it like that. The cons that I have found with a inboard CC is you lose a lot of space below deck with engine and running gear. You wont be as fast as most outboard powered boats. Also don't expect to be going anywhere shallow with out being on edge about hitting bottom. To get the most you have to make sure you prop it correctly. Much more important than an outboard. There is a learning curve to close quarters maneuvering since they don't turn in reverse. You have to learn to use the prop walk to your advantage. Ask away any questions because I love having an inboard..:thumbsup:


Thanks Rampage, you pretty much answered the things I was looking for! I don't really use below deck storage for anything as I don't have any in my Cape Horn anyway. Speed isn't really a concern as in a smaller boat like these you aren't able to run really fast anyway unless you want to get beat to death! I would put a "Skeg" or one of those guards that goes under the prop and shaft to help protect myself a little from the grounding issue.

The reverse and prop walk issue is something I am sure I can adjust to as I drive large boats/ships for a living so this is something I know a little about. I love the closed transom, are they made as a self bailing deck like most center consoles? If not, would there be a problem modifying it to be self bailing? 

I love the look of your boat and can only hope to find something similar. I found one in Carribelle on craigslist yesterday but it was gone today ($4500) and I am offshore for another 3 weeks anyway. 

Thank you for your reply and I look forward to any other input you may have!


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

BlaineAtk said:


> Thanks Rampage, you pretty much answered the things I was looking for! I don't really use below deck storage for anything as I don't have any in my Cape Horn anyway. Speed isn't really a concern as in a smaller boat like these you aren't able to run really fast anyway unless you want to get beat to death! I would put a "Skeg" or one of those guards that goes under the prop and shaft to help protect myself a little from the grounding issue.
> 
> The reverse and prop walk issue is something I am sure I can adjust to as I drive large boats/ships for a living so this is something I know a little about. I love the closed transom, are they made as a self bailing deck like most center consoles? If not, would there be a problem modifying it to be self bailing?
> 
> ...


 Yeah the reverse thing is not really a big deal just have to learn how to use it. Is it self bailing? Absolutely. I have two drain holes in the back that drain seawater back out and it works very well. The closed transom is great at keeping water out too when drifting. 
If you look at back of this picture you can see one of the drain holes at the rear:









If you are looking to get a Mako try to find a 236 and not the older 23 Inboard. The older one is still a good boat but the 236 like mine has a lot more deadrise than the older ones and also has below deck fuel tanks. The 236 started in 79' I think.
Some others that come to mind are 23 Seacraft inboard, 25 seaVee, 24 Topaz, 233 Dusky..


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info Rampage, I found one of those Dusky 233........ They seem to be really proud of them when it comes time to sell them. I found one down in S. Fl for about $30k. Not really looking to spend that much lol I wouldn't mind finding a boat with a little sweat equity needed. I am fairly well versed in fiberglass work. That one that I found in Carribelle needed a floor and a little paint but no big deal. When I am home, Im home for a month at a time so I would have plenty of time to knock it out and get it squared away.

Very rare that I see these older classic boats in Destin and Santa Rosa Beach, everyone seems to be too caught up in the biggest and newest, which is nice too but the older boats just have that appeal.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

BlaineAtk said:


> Thanks for the info Rampage, I found one of those Dusky 233........ They seem to be really proud of them when it comes time to sell them. I found one down in S. Fl for about $30k. Not really looking to spend that much lol I wouldn't mind finding a boat with a little sweat equity needed. I am fairly well versed in fiberglass work. That one that I found in Carribelle needed a floor and a little paint but no big deal. When I am home, Im home for a month at a time so I would have plenty of time to knock it out and get it squared away.
> 
> Very rare that I see these older classic boats in Destin and Santa Rosa Beach, everyone seems to be too caught up in the biggest and newest, which is nice too but the older boats just have that appeal.


 Yeah I have not seen another Mako inboard in Destin at all..I drove to Naples from Atlanta to get my boat. My boat stays on the trailer at our house in Santa Rosa Bch through the summer. PM and when you are home I can tell you where its at if you want to take a look and get a feel for this type of boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I would put a "Skeg" or one of those guards that goes under the prop and shaft to help protect myself a little from the grounding issue.


Look at a shamrock Keel Drive.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep.. There is a nice Shamrock 26 on Craigslist. Just search Shamrock on any of the panhandle sites and it will show up. I want it BAD, but it is too big for my driveway and out of my price range.

PS, If you decide to sell that Cape Horn, let me know. I'm looking for a 19-22ft boat. I might like to take a look at it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> Yep.. There is a nice Shamrock 26 on Craigslist. Just search Shamrock on any of the panhandle sites and it will show up. I want it BAD, but it is too big for my driveway and out of my price range.
> 
> PS, If you decide to sell that Cape Horn, let me know. I'm looking for a 19-22ft boat. I might like to take a look at it.


I'll check it out! Thanks and I'll be home in about three weeks. If I go to sell it, I'll sure let you know. I love my Cape Horn but I'm just wanting something a little bigger.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

There are quite a few but most are older boats, very few hulls that were made in the last 10 years are straight inboards and most of the newer ones are custom boats that cost a pretty penny.

I'm looking at getting a 25 ft ish Inboard and there are quite a few but all late 70s or early 80s. The nice thing is that you can throw a new motor in them for under 10k. The speed doesn't concern me at all as very very rarely would you ever run over 25 knots in a boat under 25 ft offshore and I don't go that far inshore to need to go more than 25 knots.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

There are 2 shamrocks on Mobile craiglist now.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Had a shamrock 246 open for the last few years. Loved it, can't say enough good things about it. Great fuel economy, great ride. Fished bigger than some of my friends 30'+ cc's. Was a joy to ride, trailer, own, fish...etc. can say with certainty that if we step back down to a cc in that size again it will most likely be a 246 open.

Btw, she cruised at 26knts, and topped out in the low 30's depending. On load and conditions.

When I went to sell her I literally had people busting down my door to get her!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Not the 24 but the 22. He has been trying to sell it for a while.

http://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/4972108048.html


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

rustybucket said:


> Had a shamrock 246 open for the last few years. Loved it, can't say enough good things about it. Great fuel economy, great ride. Fished bigger than some of my friends 30'+ cc's. Was a joy to ride, trailer, own, fish...etc. can say with certainty that if we step back down to a cc in that size again it will most likely be a 246 open.
> 
> Btw, she cruised at 26knts, and topped out in the low 30's depending. On load and conditions.
> 
> When I went to sell her I literally had people busting down my door to get her!



I have been very interested in those! Heard they can be kind of wet? 

How are they as far as handling seas?


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

We have a 23' 1988 Correct Craft Fish Nautique, 5.7 Vortec . Easy to work on, and being carbed and not injected, it don't have to go to a shop if there is a problem. I try to keep the boat basic as possible, less issues that way. I love the ride of the inboard. We use it for fishing and diving, the swim platform makes it really nice for diving.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> I have been very interested in those! Heard they can be kind of wet?
> 
> How are they as far as handling seas?


I would suggest spray rails and be sure to have t-top enclosure.

It wasn't any wetter than any other CC I've been on. Bottom line, if it is windy and choppy you will thank the enclosure.

Big seas were no problem. I had ours in seas as big as 6' on a 6sec period. Was it fun? No, but the boat handled it well.

The only thing the boat didn't really like was 2-3' chop on a short period. Usually we would slow way down in that to keep from banging/slamming.

At idle or troll speed it was pretty good in anything. Loved trolling with it, held its speed VERY well!!


----------

